# Rileys Latest News



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Alright everyone, it's been awhile since I've been on so I figured that I would update everyone on what Riley is now going through.

We took him to the vet and they gave him tons of medicine for his itching problems....but he was having serious side effects and had to be taken off of them. So she (our vet) sent us to a Animal Dermatologist. She (the dermatologist) told us he is a yeast ball (which we already knew), but also that she did not think that it was food related. 

Just FYI: We were hoping that it was food because it would have been so much easier to fix. 

On with the story....she has said that Riley NEEDS to be allergy tested. For those of you that don't know how they do this, here is what's going to happen to little Riley: He is going to be put out, they will shave a portion of his side, and inject him 82..... YES 82, times with different allergens to see his reactions. If it turns out to be either a mold or pollen allergy we will have to give him injections every other week for the rest of his life.

Oh but there's MORE: He has also had this funny looking thing on his ear that our vet thought was/is a wart....the dermatologist thinks that it could be cancerous. So they are going to remove it while he is out for his injects and send it off to the lab. If it turns out to be cancerous then he will have to have the tip of his ear removed so there will be a smaller chance of it spreading.

All this is going to happen next month because he has to be off all other medicines for 2 weeks. I will be updating with progress as often as I can. Please keep us in your thoughts as we get ready to have the next amount of doggie bills coming our way. Thanks for listening!!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Keeping Riley in our thoughts. Hang in there.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Bite Inhibition Training Experiences*

Hoping for the best possible outcome. Life quality and health wise.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh, Good luck! I can't imagine what you're going through. 
All the positive vibes I can muster are being sent your way.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, poor Riley!! I will be thinking of him. Injections every other week really would be quite manageable. My last dog was diabetic and had to have an insulin injection every twelve hours in order to stay alive. We became accustomed to the routine, though, and she lived a good, long life!!

Good luck with Riley!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Good luck with all the tests, lets hope the lump is a wart and the allergy test shows up something easily manageable.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh poor Riley, I am so sorry to hear he is still suffering. Sending lots of positive doggy thoughts to Riley and hopes that all will be well.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Poor little Riley.... will send lots of positive energy your way...

Did you happen to google histiocytoma to make sure the thing on Riley's ear isn't one of those? Ziva has had several and one was on the tip of her ear.....so please google histiocytoma to make sure that isn't what you're dealing with... ask the vet what she thinks. Also have you considered trying a more of a naturalist vet? just things that came to mind to help you as well as Riley deal with the issues.....


----------



## stryker (Dec 9, 2012)

This makes me want to cry i feel so bad for you


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Wishing Riley the best, poor boy has suffered enough already.....
Sending positive thoughts your way!


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Kay92, would they consider a RAST or ELISA blood tests as a first step?


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Victoria, he is going in for blood work this week, but they have already decided just to remove and send it off.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Kay...those test for allergies. Designed for people, but they have been used in dogs. Could be cost-prohibitive, maybe, though relative to anesthesia & shots?? Might ask your vet or Google around a bit. Good luck to you & Riley!


----------

